# help on my first order please



## remember888 (Aug 6, 2013)

I'm ready to place 1st order with attitude for some th seeds strains I live in a non legal state so I need tips from people who r in the same situationand have ordered from them.1 do I use my real name 2 do I use my personal debit card or prepaid if prepaid which ones allow international orders 3 it ask for email do I use my real one or make a different one just for that order 4 it wants home and cell phone number do I give real cell so my order don't get delayed please help I would have already ordered but I want to do I right the first time.. thank u in advance


----------



## remember888 (Aug 6, 2013)

I didn't see a shipping fee in cart do they tack one on at end and how much in us dollars for 20 seeds. Thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

I've used my personal visa for years and have had rapid delivery from a seed bank called the attitude seeds bank.

found here(change MP to tt):  h*MP*ps://www.cannabis-seeds-bank.co.uk/

you have to use your real name but I have the seeds sent to a friends address so it never goes to any place I'm growing. Some ppl just have them delivered to their own address and have never had problems.

p.s. The fine folks at Nirvana (banner at the top) are fine folks too...apparently.:stoned::bolt:


----------



## remember888 (Aug 6, 2013)

Does it let u ship to address other than your billing address without delaying and is this necessary I f anyone else has any personal experience . Thanks


----------



## 7greeneyes (Aug 6, 2013)

yes:joint4:

u can ship to a different address like I said b4  :stoned: 

:48:

:bolt:


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Aug 7, 2013)

I have ordered seeds online for decades--about 25 years.  I have never had any problems.  Have the seeds sent to your home.  If you have them sent to anothers home, you have to tell them and you don't want to do that.  Remember that stealth and secrecy should be your biggest concern.

Use your own credit or debit cards.  Again, after tons of orders over a 25 year span, I have never had any problems.

What gets people busted is telling other people, not ordering seeds on line.  I have never even heard a credible story of anyone getting busted ordering seeds, but plenty of people get busted because their "best friend" opened his mouth to one person who told 2 more, who told 8 more, etc.  The safest thing to do is to order them to your house with your credit or debit card the same way you would any kind of on line order.

Shipping varies from seedbank to seedbank.  Be sure to check out shipping costs.


----------



## N.E.wguy (Aug 7, 2013)

powerplanter said:
			
		

> N E, you shouldn't talk about shipping methods. They see that and start looking.


  got ya fixed that 

i use all my own stuff my adress and using sea of seeds they send your stuff in a customs nvr lokks at it i had 3 orders in 2 weeks npz and tons of freebies.. seaofseeds is like 20 for the discreet  but rices are lower then attitude on satori for instance and agin the frees. i have used the 8$ 
e/ used attitude 5 satori nvr grmd sooo i went else where for the frees


----------



## powerplanter (Aug 12, 2013)

N E, you shouldn't talk about shipping methods.  They see that and start looking.


----------

